# Jacú



## brasphrag (Jun 16, 2012)

This is Penelope ochrogaster a kind of native chicken , very endangered one here in Brasil. A new family of this one has stablished nearby my house.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 16, 2012)

interesting! does it like to eat the bananas?


----------



## brasphrag (Jun 16, 2012)

*Feed Habitus of Jacú*

Yes, but berries are a more usual food of them. In fact any fruit !


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks like it might be a relative of our turkey. Is it a very big bird?


----------



## brasphrag (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes, it's like a young turkey!


----------



## Roth (Jun 16, 2012)

brasphrag said:


> Yes, but berries are a more usual food of them. In fact any fruit !



I am pretty sure cranberries would be suitable, about 300g


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 17, 2012)

Roth said:


> I am pretty sure cranberries would be suitable, about 300g


:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


Very nice bird!! Is this a male individual (due to the red spot on the neck)?


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 17, 2012)

It looks a little like my Aunt Gladys. 

I like it! :clap:


----------



## brasphrag (Jun 17, 2012)

No both, female and male have same color pattern. I find *Chestnut-bellied Guan* as an english common name. In our spring here the new babies will show up and I'll take some pictures!!!!


----------



## Clark (Jun 17, 2012)

I like chicks.
Please post them.


----------

